# 4ft tank



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello, How many female mice could I house in a 4ft tank.

Thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Size requirements seem to vary alot between mouse keepers but to help you decide the minimum space requirements as set out for Lab mice in the UK is as follows

Single mouse floor space 200 Square centimetres
Groups of mice floor space 100 square centimetres

These are the minimum and space allowance must be adjusted as to the variety kept as many pet and show mice are somewhat larger than lab mice, also depends on your personal preference as to if the tank looks to be overcrowded, I personally work on 200 square centimetres per mouse if kept in groups and 400 square centimetres if housed singly.


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

So in your opinion how many would you house in a tank that large?

Just want to see everyone's opinions really


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

In my opinion max of 18


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Ahh okay.

I must admit I thought maybe more but i'm a novice and you are all experienced so I bow to your knowledge


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

working on the UK minimum floor space requirements for lab mice the max you could put into a tank that size would be 36 thats giving as stated above the 100 square centimetres per animal. As you keep rats also work on how many adult rats you would house in a tank that size and you would be able to house 4 times the amount maximum


----------

